# Cooking in the rain



## richard cameron (Nov 19, 2016)

I’m in sunny California where the sun shines all the time.  Of course the day that I plan on cooking pulled pork in my smoker it decides to rain.  So up goes my awning, and my cooking goes on. 













Cooking in the rain.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Nov 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice setup!

It rains so often here in Florida in the summer I just let it rain on the smoker.

Cools it down a bit but it picks right back up.

Maybe that's why we don't smoke too much in the summer, well that & the heat.

No rain these days & the smoke is rolling!

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gotta love it. Up here in the mountains of Nor Cal that would collapse under the snow. We are right on the snow line today at 5000'. A few more degrees of temp drop and we should have a decent amount of snow.


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 19, 2016)

Find a way, that's how smokers do it.

Where there is a smoker, there is a way.

We will be expecting pictures.

It will be great I'm sure of that.

Drink a beer and have fun.

  Ed


----------



## richard cameron (Nov 19, 2016)

Today was a busy day.  Not only did I cook some pulled pork, I also cooked pork sirloins, meatloaf, baked potatoes, and some burnt ends from some chuck roast that I cooked.  I took pictures of the pork picnic shoulder, and of the burnt ends.  Sorry no picture of the meatloaf.  It got eaten too fast.













Pork Picnic Shoulder.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Nov 19, 2016


















Burnt Ends 1.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Nov 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## paul6 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks Great ! Today in Sunny Arizona I am doing 2 racks of Spare Ribs and a Chuck and of coarse there is rain in the forecast for late morning . I am like Al I just let it rain on the smoker holding temps can be challenging . But if it was easy everyone would do it !


----------

